# How hot do fursuits actually get?



## Dass (Apr 16, 2011)

Yeah, been interested in fursuits for a while now. I've done a fair amount of research on the topic, I've been thinking I probably want to get one eventually, but this is something I haven't been able to find an answer for. So if I could... get a note of comparison or... rough estimate in degrees or something, that'd be great.

If it makes any difference, the climate around here's only above room temperature 3 months of the year.


----------



## Ad Hoc (Apr 16, 2011)

If you do it wrong, very hot. I don't have a fursuit, but I did wear my school's mascot costume for a Relay for Life event, once. I don't have a specific number for you, but I would guess it was around 100F inside the suit, maybe hotter. (Just comparing being inside of it, to walking around on a windless 100F day.) When I got out of it, it literally looked like someone had pushed me in a pool, I was that sweaty. Absolutely drenched. Also, quite sick. 

Like I said though, that's doing it wrong. Wolfie is not a well designed suit. The head is made of fairly thick foam all around, and there is no ventilation other than the eyes and two pin-hole nostrils. (The mouth isn't actually open, it's just pieces of solid rubber with cartoony teeth drawn on them.) I was also walking and sometimes running around in it on a sunny 80F day, and I was much too excited to realize that I needed to stop and cool down. 

It would probably be easier to maintain a comfortable temperature in a better ventilated suit, with lower activity levels, and in cooler weather/an air conditioned con hotel. AKA, doing it right.


----------



## Arzus (Apr 16, 2011)

I currently have two different partials, and the heat issues in them is super different.

Salt --->http://www.furaffinity.net/view/4595142/
Shes super hot inside, even as a partial I have to take tons of breaks and find a fan to cool off in front of, even with her open mouth and large eyes I still get to over heated very quickly. Not sure why, maybe its the type of foam. I love her to death, but shes a toasty head.

Mika--->http://www.furaffinity.net/view/5554931/
Mika is amazing to wear, she breaths great and I can get extra air flow by putting a tennis ball or chew town in her mouth, thus opening it up a bit more. She also has small vents at the base of her ears that really help. I wore her for several hours without having to take any breaks and even when I did, it was because I wanted to eat and less I needed air.

Every head is different, if you over heat easily see if your builder can install a fan in the muzzle to keep the air flowing, and make sure the mouth is open to allow you breaths of fresh air. From what I've seen vents near the ears allow heat to rise up and out, keeping you cool too.


----------



## Valence (Apr 16, 2011)

@ topic..

im not sure. i think we're still trying to figure that out..  I'd imagine quite hot, frankly, but beauty is in the eye of the beholder i guess >.>


----------



## Kori Okami (Apr 18, 2011)

There was a video on YouTube from AC (I think) that said that they can get up to 110 degrees Fahrenheit inside the head. With the mascot job I do, I can believe it. X.x


----------



## Deo (Apr 18, 2011)

A fursuit's temperature can reach up to 115 degrees F. They get very very hot. The body is constantly generating heat from metabolism and muscle movement, and the fursuit eliminates the natural process of dispelling heat by trapping it close to the body. Fursuit heads are the worst part of the suit simply because the brain is a delicate organ and a few degrees of temperature flux could cause major damage.


----------

